# Pics of Tesla style unit for those that keep asking.



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Hope these are enough.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Can the display be turned off at night if wanted? Can the display be dimmed? Does the factory dimmer work to dim the display?


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Turn off display? Yes, working with stock dimmer? No. You can though set different brightness levels for day and night.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Pittenger (Feb 4, 2020)

This looks like a very similar interior to mine (2015 base), how much expertise do you think it takes to install it? I'm a computer science and IT student but still get nervous with any wiring related to car interiors, if expertise is needed do you suggest taking it to a professional when the part arrives?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Pittenger said:


> This looks like a very similar interior to mine (2015 base), how much expertise do you think it takes to install it? I'm a computer science and IT student but still get nervous with any wiring related to car interiors, if expertise is needed do you suggest taking it to a professional when the part arrives?


If you're asking this, you probably want to take it to a shop. Its literally plug and play if you dont have the Pioneer audio and backup cam. Itll take some wiring if you do have a backup cam or want to add one.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

eddiefromcali said:


> If you're asking this, you probably want to take it to a shop. Its literally plug and play if you dont have the Pioneer audio and backup cam. Itll take some wiring if you do have a backup cam or want to add one.


 so true!


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

fastwanabe said:


> Hope these are enough.


What specs are these @fastwanabe. How quick is the boot up time when you start the car?

I have something similar in my car but it takes ages to boot up. It's about 40 seconds before the radio kicks in..


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> What specs are these @fastwanabe. How quick is the boot up time when you start the car?
> 
> I have something similar in my car but it takes ages to boot up. It's about 40 seconds before the radio kicks in..


Spec sheet says quad core 1.33ghz, my phone is faster but for the price I cant complain. There seems to be 2 different boot ups cause why I turn on the car the radio is good to go within 5-10 seconds. I have had it reboot a few times and even then it takes no longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## Brando 3213 (Dec 12, 2020)

fastwanabe said:


> View attachment 285272
> View attachment 285273
> View attachment 285274
> View attachment 285275
> ...


You have the link where you bought this?


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

sorry i dont, i looked but seller no longer sells them.......it was ebay though.


----------

